# E60 6-Speed Questions



## OnOn (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been lurking here a while, whilst I ponder pulling the trigger on a 2005 530 (waitng for the R6) or a 545i. I'm pretty much a purist, so the SMG is out, as is the steptronic obviously. I have driven the 530 and thought the throws on the 6 speed manual were fairly long compared to my current BMW (Z3). A couple of questions that I would be interested in this groups feedback:

1) Does the 545 have essenmtially the same throw length and feel as the 530?
2) Has anyone else noticed the long throws, or is it just me and I will get used to it over time?

Thanks for the help!

OnOn


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

FYI the E90 is the new 3 series coming out ... the car your talking about is the E60


----------



## OnOn (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the catch......clearly should try to stop multi-tasking @ the office.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I edited the thread title.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Actually, all 5 series sedans are labeled the E60, not just the M5. By the way..where the hell did you get that idea? :dunno:


----------



## E60James (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll tell you where I got that idea. I do now realize that the new five is called the E60, but I've only been follwing the progress of the M5, and none of the other models. Simply a technical mistake on my part.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm not being douche... I am just acting annoyed which I clearly was.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

I think all BMWs have long throws, especially when compared to Japanese cars. Still, despite the long throws, it has a light and positive action.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Replace your shift knob with a shorter one. I used the shift knob out of a ZHP-equipped E46. The throws are noticeably shorter and the action improves markedly. This is one case where shorter is definitely better.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

philippek said:


> Replace your shift knob with a shorter one. I used the shift knob out of a ZHP-equipped E46. The throws are noticeably shorter and the action improves markedly. This is one case where shorter is definitely better.


And, you can get a short shift kit. I did both on my E39 and I love the combo. The SSK was the first mod I did to the car, about 400 miles into ownership.


----------



## OnOn (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. A few questions on the short-shift kit:

1) Would it void-out the new car warranty if not performed by BMW dealer?
2) What kind of $ are we talking here?

Thanks for the help.

OnOn


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I really doubt dealers would care about a shifter change. I've had the Rogue Engineering one in my 530i for 3+ years now...no issues.

I don't know if E60 SSKs are out yet. Check Rogue Engineering and UUC Motorwerks to see what they have available. You are looking at 2-300 dollars for an SSK.


----------



## whamac (Mar 30, 2002)

philippek said:


> Replace your shift knob with a shorter one. I used the shift knob out of a ZHP-equipped E46. The throws are noticeably shorter and the action improves markedly. This is one case where shorter is definitely better.


Yeah; you need a short, heavy, custom-engraved knob!


----------



## Lorch92 (Dec 5, 2004)

*New Engines*

I can't address the length of the throw, but I believe that the new R6 engines are also standard in the 2006 V6 5 series (525 and 530s). This is confirmed on bmwusa.com, which shows the higher hp and torque numbers for the 2006 models. Now, if they'll let us know if they intend to offer the new V8 from the 750 to make the 545 a 550 (as has been widely rumored)! Hope this helps,


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I also have the Rogue Engineering SSK and weighted selector rod, plus the ZHP shift knob. I checked RE's site, they don't have an SSK for the E60 listed yet. 

They usually run about $250-350 depending on the kit, the knob is about $70 if you mail order it.


----------



## anlauf (Dec 28, 2004)

*BMW does not make a V6*



Lorch92 said:


> I can't address the length of the throw, but I believe that the new R6 engines are also standard in the 2006 V6 5 series (525 and 530s). This is confirmed on bmwusa.com, which shows the higher hp and torque numbers for the 2006 models. Now, if they'll let us know if they intend to offer the new V8 from the 750 to make the 545 a 550 (as has been widely rumored)! Hope this helps,


I know this is being anal, but please.....BMW makes only inline 6s, not V6s....


----------

